# My Kauai photography session slideshow



## kwindham (Sep 12, 2013)

During the planning of our may 2013 Kuaui trip, I realized dh and I had not had photos done since we were married.  We were celebrating 8 years together on Kuaui.  We both hate having pics made, but I decided it was high time so I started looking for a photographer.  After corresponding with several and going through to many sample galleries to count , I chose Island Echoes Photography.  I really cant say enough good things about Jennifer.  She helped me plan the smallest details, what to wear, gave me pros and cons on locations, etc.

When the day of the shoot came we were both a little apprehensive, neither of us like being in front of the camera.  She put us both at ease and made it fun.  Neither of us felt stiff or formal, we just had fun.  When my gallery came in I could not believe how good the pics were, but when I got my slideshow in today, I was super happy!  I love it, and I think she did a fantastic job!

For those of you that have been to Kuaui, do you recognize the 2 beaches?

http://islandechoesphotography.zenfolio.com/kelliechad/e7f64ad9e


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Kaua'i.   Beautiful pictures.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2013)

kwindham said:


> During the planning of our may 2013 Kuaui trip, I realized dh and I had not had photos done since we were married.  We were celebrating 8 years together on Kuaui.  We both hate having pics made, but I decided it was high time so I started looking for a photographer.  After corresponding with several and going through to many sample galleries to count , I chose Island Echoes Photography.  I really cant say enough good things about Jennifer.  She helped me plan the smallest details, what to wear, gave me pros and cons on locations, etc.
> 
> When the day of the shoot came we were both a little apprehensive, neither of us like being in front of the camera.  She put us both at ease and made it fun.  Neither of us felt stiff or formal, we just had fun.  When my gallery came in I could not believe how good the pics were, but when I got my slideshow in today, I was super happy!  I love it, and I think she did a fantastic job!
> 
> ...


Not sure of the first one, with the lava.  Might be Secret Beach, near the Lighthouse.  Or maybe somewhere around Anahola.

The second is on the north shore, in the vicinity of Tunnels though it is not Tunnels  Could be Cannons

Beautiful pics.  No wonder you're pleased!


----------



## Greg G (Sep 12, 2013)

The one beach almost looks like Ke'e beach but might be too big for it.
Nice set of pictures.

Really liked shots 199,191,184,174,139,135,105,60,28,12,5
Any would look great in a large frame on the wall.

Greg


----------



## ZEK1114 (Sep 13, 2013)

I usually read and move on, but your slideshow was so awesome that I felt it was worthy of my first post. They are absolutely gorgeous. May you have many, many more years of love and joy. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2013)

Greg G said:


> The one beach almost looks like Ke'e beach but might be too big for it.
> Nice set of pictures.
> 
> Really liked shots 199,191,184,174,139,135,105,60,28,12,5
> ...



The first one is near Ke'e, but I don't think it's Ke'e because the pointed mountain in the background seems to me too distant, plus there isn't as much sand as at Ke'e, and not enough people.  Similarly I don't think it's Tunnels - again not enough sand and not enough people.  

But it can't bee far away.  That's why I suggested Cannons, which is between Tunnels and Ke'e, but is a lot more isolated (which is why it is one of the few beaches on Kaua'i we haven't been to).


----------



## Greg G (Sep 13, 2013)

Steve

Good points.  After I had made that post I thought Ke'e wouldn't be private enough for doing a shoot like that.  They'd really be self conscious in that case.

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your slide show is just awesome ....


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 13, 2013)

So Beautiful! I'm inspired to get a photographer next time we're at the beach!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 13, 2013)

We have been going to Kauai for over 30 years and it keeps calling us back. Back again in Oct and just as excited as the first trip.

Congratulations.  we reaffirmed our wedding vows 10 years ago at Wai'oli Hui'ia church as part of our anniversary celebration.

I've never quite understood what it is about the islands--especially Kauai--that keeps drawing us back year after year.  But glad it does.

Alpha Goto, the Kahu at Wai'oli Hui'ia reminded us that anniversaries are more important than weddings.  The more anniversaries the stronger and stronger the bonds of aloha become.

Sterling


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! I think I like the ones where the two of you are almost laughing the best, as they show your personalities and love for each other. 

I also have to ask if you were a dancer, because your feet are ALWAYS pointed so prettily   (as a Mom of two dancers, I can't help but notice)

Great slideshow! I can see why you'd be pleased.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 13, 2013)

To solve the location mystery.....yall were soooo close, and even a couple of you dead on!

First location was Lumahai beach then we ended at Ke'e beach with Na Pali coast backdrop.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 13, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> We have been going to Kauai for over 30 years and it keeps calling us back. Back again in Oct and just as excited as the first trip.
> 
> Congratulations.  we reaffirmed our wedding vows 10 years ago at Wai'oli Hui'ia church as part of our anniversary celebration.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, as time goes by, or maybe its because I(we) get a little older and a little wiser and maybe a little more tolerant of the others faults, it does get more special.  

We plan to do a renewal on our 10th somewhere in Hawaii, I havent planned that far yet!

BTW---I hear Kuaui calling me back right now at this very moment.  I usually hear that call daily.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 13, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> Thank you for sharing! I think I like the ones where the two of you are almost laughing the best, as they show your personalities and love for each other.
> 
> I also have to ask if you were a dancer, because your feet are ALWAYS pointed so prettily   (as a Mom of two dancers, I can't help but notice)
> 
> Great slideshow! I can see why you'd be pleased.




You made me lol, actually I almost choked on my water.  Seriously tho, Im not laughing at you, im laughing at ME.  I have 2 left feet, and I can honesty trip over my own feet walking on flat surfaces.  I am a menace to myself.  My mom has called me "grace ann" my whole life jokingly because im so clumsy.

My feet were pointy and prettily posed because Jennifer (photographer) prompted me.  I never would have thought about my feet!    But it does show in the photos and I noticed my feet in the shots as well.  

I have to say, even though she prompted us on different things, my main "wish" that I conveyed to her was this, I don't usually care for stiff posed photos.  I wanted lots and lots of candid shots.  Of us having fun.  And thats exactly what she gave me.  In the ones where we are laying on the beach and im laughing and hes looking over his shoulder...well that water is COLD when it is just splashing you and I couldn't stop giggling at him watching for the waves to hit him in the rear end again.  It really was funny.  When we are out in the water and im holding my hands up to him?  well he was threatening (jokingly) to dunk me, and im like, NOT the hair!  So even though those may not be the best photography wise, they are some of my favorites because those are the ones that flood me with memories.  There were 2 poses I requested ahead of time, the dip kiss and the ones of him holding me.  Those were both poses from my wedding shots and 8 years later, I still love those poses.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2013)

kwindham said:


> To solve the location mystery.....yall were soooo close, and even a couple of you dead on!
> 
> First location was Lumahai beach then we ended at Ke'e beach with Na Pali coast backdrop.



I thought maybe Lumahai  for the rocks, but then I thought it opted for the lava pools coastline areas on the NE corner of the island.

If that was Lumahai, it looks as if you were on the east end, in the part where you park the car by the road and hike down the trail to the sandy cove.  I s that right?  Or were you in the main area where the beach is right next to the road, where Lumahai River flows into the ocean?

If you were at Ke'e, it looks as if you must have headed "upbeach" a ways from the parking area to get those views.  If so you weren't really that far from Cannons since it's just one long stretch of sand there anyway; the beach names are just areas, and not distinct beaches separated by coves.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 14, 2013)

I've checked a few times and can't see the photos.  I do get a screen on the site which says it's loading...but it just never does.  Rats.  Not having any issues on other sites.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice slide show! My wife and I have been married 32 years (got married right out of highschool) Hawaii is on our to do list...


----------



## Greg G (Sep 14, 2013)

kwindham

Did you have any trouble with crowds around during the photo shoots? (or maybe everyone thought you were movie stars and would get in trouble if they messed up your photo shoot. )
Also, just having walked on CA beaches about 2 weeks ago, I found that it can be a real effort just walking barefoot across the sand if you aren't walking in the packed down portion just beyond the wet area.  You guys must have had a real workout in some of those shots where you're walking across the deep sand.


Greg


----------



## kwindham (Sep 14, 2013)

Greg G said:


> kwindham
> 
> Did you have any trouble with crowds around during the photo shoots? (or maybe everyone thought you were movie stars and would get in trouble if they messed up your photo shoot. )
> Also, just having walked on CA beaches about 2 weeks ago, I found that it can be a real effort just walking barefoot across the sand if you aren't walking in the packed down portion just beyond the wet area.  You guys must have had a real workout in some of those shots where you're walking across the deep sand.
> ...



lol, nope no movie stars here, im sure no one thought that either.  :hysterical:

The crowds were not bad at all actually.  there were a few people there, and if you look closely, they show up in a couple shots facing the napali coastline.  They are on the big lava rocks.  I could have had her edit them out but I chose not to.  It was "misty" in that area anyway, and its not like they are prominently showing in the pics.

Reading back through the comments, I guess I overlooked where some had asked about the "comfort" factor with that type of shoot in an extremely pubic area.  When I look at the pictures I do see what everyone else is seeing, it does look really "intimate" at times.  But it wasn't a "make-out" session, although the dh might have enjoyed that!  :rofl:  It was more of a fun, flirty, type thing.  There actually was a couple that decided to sit up out of the way and watched part of the session.   They mentioned they thought is was "sweet", which at the time of the shoot was exactly what I thought it was.  I think the "intimate" factor is more of how she caught our expressions as we looked at each other rather than the poses.  Im still amazed that she was able to do that....neither of us is romantic by nature, especially dh.  But looking at those pics a stranger would never believe that.

The sand and workout wasn't to bad after I took the shoes off!  :hysterical:

oh yeah, if you look you will see in certain pics my arms legs and dress all have sand on them.  she offered to edit that out as well, but I chose unedited.  I wanted the authentic, real pictures, not edited to look like a post card perfection.  Hawaii is sand and sun, relaxation and couples time for us.  That's what I wanted my pics to show


----------



## kwindham (Sep 14, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I thought maybe Lumahai  for the rocks, but then I thought it opted for the lava pools coastline areas on the NE corner of the island.
> 
> If that was Lumahai, it looks as if you were on the east end, in the part where you park the car by the road and hike down the trail to the sandy cove.  I s that right?  Or were you in the main area where the beach is right next to the road, where Lumahai River flows into the ocean?
> 
> If you were at Ke'e, it looks as if you must have headed "upbeach" a ways from the parking area to get those views.  If so you weren't really that far from Cannons since it's just one long stretch of sand there anyway; the beach names are just areas, and not distinct beaches separated by coves.



Ill try to answer to the best of my memory, which isn't the best.  @ Lumahai we parked on the side of the road and walked through a slightly wooded area to where we wound up.  Im terrible with NESW, so is that east?

@ Ke'e, we parked in the parking lot and when we got to the beach we went right, but I don't recall it being very far at all.  But like I said, my memory sux


----------



## kwindham (Sep 14, 2013)

ZEK1114 said:


> I usually read and move on, but your slideshow was so awesome that I felt it was worthy of my first post. They are absolutely gorgeous. May you have many, many more years of love and joy. Thank you so much for sharing.



Thank you!  Please join in the discussions on tug!  You will enjoy it


----------



## kwindham (Sep 14, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I've checked a few times and can't see the photos.  I do get a screen on the site which says it's loading...but it just never does.  Rats.  Not having any issues on other sites.



idk why it's doing that, I will try to figure out how to put a few still shots on here to show you.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome slide show & photos.  Thanks for the recommendation.  

We have celebrated our 5th & 25th anniversaries on Kauai.  I regret that we didn't do a photo shoot like this on our 25th.  We plan to go back for our 30th in 3 years and will definitely use your photographer.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momeason (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow. I want to do this. Your pictures are amazing. I love your dress!
It was perfect.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice photos - I bet you are glad you spent the time searching for a really good photographer. She truly knew her backdrops and the sun setting was perfect. You got a great set of pictures!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 14, 2013)

kwindham said:


> idk why it's doing that, I will try to figure out how to put a few still shots on here to show you.



Well, I found a roundabout way to view them by going into her main site and looking at samples she had posted.  I believe she had 10 of yours posted, so I'm not sure if you are sharing more with the link you provided.  

Anyway, at least now I see what great work she does in capturing natural expressions and working with the environment.   Your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 15, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Well, I found a roundabout way to view them by going into her main site and looking at samples she had posted.  I believe she had 10 of yours posted, so I'm not sure if you are sharing more with the link you provided.
> 
> Anyway, at least now I see what great work she does in capturing natural expressions and working with the environment.   Your photos are gorgeous!



I don't know why but when I try to upload from my hard drive it tells me there is an error uploading.  Ive tried several times.  

If you have facebook, pm me.  ill friend you and you  can see there.  I don't see any of my pics on her sight.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 15, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I don't know why but when I try to upload from my hard drive it tells me there is an error uploading.  Ive tried several times.
> 
> If you have facebook, pm me.  ill friend you and you  can see there.  I don't see any of my pics on her sight.



Are your photos lower down on this page (Kellie & Chad)?


----------



## kwindham (Sep 16, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Are your photos lower down on this page (Kellie & Chad)?



Well I am impressed.  you knew something about my photos I didn't!  :rofl:

I had forgotten about her blog.  I knew on her googl+ she had used one of our shots for her cover, but I had totally forgotten the blog!  My memory sux!

But in answer to you previous question there are a lot more on the link I shared.  The ones on the blog were "sneak peaks" she sent me soon after the session.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Well I am impressed.  you knew something about my photos I didn't!  :rofl:
> 
> I had forgotten about her blog.  I knew on her googl+ she had used one of our shots for her cover, but I had totally forgotten the blog!  My memory sux!
> 
> But in answer to you previous question there are a lot more on the link I shared.  The ones on the blog were "sneak peaks" she sent me soon after the session.



I just found your photos on her blog by skimming through her postings to see the type of work she does.  Recognized your names.  

Anyway, I still can't get anything with your link, just a mostly blank page without any photos, but your names at the top.  At least now I've seen some of them.

I'm beginning to wonder if it's an issue similar to the one I have with Redweek.  Out of the blue, I can no longer see the rental listings for a resort...I can go to the resort page and the listings will flash and then disappear, leaving only the headlines.  Redweek IT couldn't figure it out.  But I've only had issues with these two sites...maybe it's my IE.


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 18, 2013)

*yes*

THAT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!  If and when we go back would love to have it done up like that..Congrat's on finally making the photo session...it's PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 18, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I just found your photos on her blog by skimming through her postings to see the type of work she does.  Recognized your names.
> 
> Anyway, I still can't get anything with your link, just a mostly blank page without any photos, but your names at the top.  At least now I've seen some of them.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if it's an issue similar to the one I have with Redweek.  Out of the blue, I can no longer see the rental listings for a resort...I can go to the resort page and the listings will flash and then disappear, leaving only the headlines.  Redweek IT couldn't figure it out.  But I've only had issues with these two sites...maybe it's my IE.



I don't know why its doing that?    totally not computer savvy :rofl:


----------



## kwindham (Sep 18, 2013)

Happytravels said:


> THAT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME!!!  If and when we go back would love to have it done up like that..Congrat's on finally making the photo session...it's PRICELESS!!!!



Thank You, I think she did a fantastic job! :whoopie:


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 18, 2013)

muranojo said:


> But I've only had issues with these two sites...maybe it's my IE.


 
Yes, it could be IE or more likely your IE configuration. Have you tried Chrome? You can download it and have it installed in about 5 minutes.

Very nice pictures kwindham!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 19, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Yes, it could be IE or more likely your IE configuration. Have you tried Chrome? You can download it and have it installed in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Very nice pictures kwindham!



Thanks, I'll give that a try.  Seems RCI was recommending that for members who couldn't use the deposit calculator.


----------

